# New racing in Ft. Wayne, IN



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A new track is up and running in Ft. Wayne at Summit R/C Raceway. It is a 4 lane Carrera track. Racing on Thursday nights. 1/32 and 1/24 scale. Rubber of silicone tires only... no foams, no traction compounds or additives due to the plastic track. More details as they are available. Keep an eye on the Summit R/C Raceway website for news.
www.fwsarc.8m.com


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi
Just a few questions about the slot racin. What ohm controllers do you need? Any brand of hobby race car OK like fly or Scaleletric? When can I come check it out and try my luck running on the track? 
Ron and I normally run the HO cars so this will be a change for us to run bigger heavier cars. I am looking forward to giving the big scales a try. Moose aka Ken Wehnert


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*slotcar questions*

Hi Moose. Any 45 to 60 ohm controller should work fine. Most 1/32 slotcars designed for home track use will be used. We will be having our first race thursday january 29 at 7pm. If possible be early as there will be discussion on rules and classes as we always try to get the racers input on these subjects. As I'm sure you know by now, 1/32 slotcar racing offers many options for classes ( nascar , F1, indy, sports and GT cars, rally, touring, almost any kind of vintage race cars, semi tractor trucks, and now even motorcycles). We went with the carrera track because it allows plenty of room between lanes for close side by side racing for any size car and is the only company that offers the track pieces needed for elevation changes similer to real road race tracks. We will start out running the cars like they come out of the box and will probably very as little as possible from that. In the future Nicks Hobby Shop will be selling 1/24 kits that will be using all parma parts and motor and will come with a special chassis designed for vintage sportcar and nascar bodies produced by Tom Anderson here in Fort Wayne. If you have attended the Chicago area slotcar show or seen his bodies here at the raceway these are extremely detailed and accurately scaled bodies that come with a full interier at a very reasonable price. :thumbsup: These also can be purchased fully painted and detailed. Thanks for the questions.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

We will be there on Thursday to check it out,I will bring along my Fly cars and controlers and make a few laps. I think I raced in Tom Anderson's basement with his kids runnin AFX cars along time ago. 
See ya on Thursday,M00SE.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A few pictures of the track are now available. Check them out at this LINK


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Whats it gonna take to get these guys to be a part of Fest? Great track, great location and perhaps a win-win for all. These guys need to come to Fest, set up, race and recruit new members from Northern IN. Who's the contact of this fine establishment?

Mark


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Mark, I have offered my portable 4 lane HO roadcourse twice for Lighningfest and I was there last year. You can contact me at [email protected] if you want. I race in Goshen on Thursday nights up to now,traveling 130 miles roundtrip on a Thursday night is getting kinda tiring on both man and machine. There is also several other HO tracks in private homes in the Elkhart area that we frequent. M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Fest*

Hi Mark. Shoot me an e-mail or call me at the raceway tonight after 7pm. (1-260-471-2722 or 483-3939). Ask for Dale. Also check your e-mail.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Dale and Moose, I have room for you both plus many, many other clubs, dealers vendors and collectors. PM made a point of it this year to make sure that the slot heads are well represented. They plan to kick in lots of incentives to make this really cool. 

I would not be doing my job if ALL the local clubs were not on hand to run slots and recruit new members. PM will also have product on hand for sale at this year's Fest for slots. Some neat surprises too.

Dave Machesney heads up the racing and events while Jon Soffa is taking up the slot car custom contest. I will call Dale tonight and would love to talk to Moose as well if you prefer to call me, drop me an email and I'll forward the number. One way or another, slots will be BIG at Fest this year! :thumbsup:


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

I would like to thank the guys who tried realy hard to get the first slot car race at Summit in the books. Do not fret about the small problems with the scoring system, that kind of stuff happens. Tonights race broke the ice better by us having to call out our laps and kept it from being too serious. All in all that was the best first try I have been too.
Now if I can make some positive suggestions. Replacement silicone tires need to be the first thing on the list after getting the scoring system straightend out. We did fine on classes but the cars without silicones need to be racing in a class by themselves. Have a permanant voltmeter on the power supply so the voltage doesn't get bumped up between practice and racing, the cars with stock tires could stand to run on a lower voltage. the four minute heats were great. We run stick on dots on the windshields of our tjets to show what lane color they are in, it might cut down on some of the shouting during the race. I am just not used to yelling at a turn marshal. All in all we had a great time and the three of us will be back next week, Ken,Ron and Kris.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Great Time Last Night*

Good show and a great time! The first night glitches have happened to all of us that have ever tried to stage an event. Looking forward to next week.

David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Scoring system has been repaired and what has caused the problem to begin with has been changed. We will be testing more this week to make sure, if we run into any more problems before thurs we will post it here. Thanks.


----------



## carrera 6 (Jan 29, 2004)

*ready to race*

i am finally logged in after 2 weeks of going back and forth with forum boss.
yes, the timer/counter is repaired and ready to go! and dale actually did some of the work!see everyone thursday night. tom.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Bummer! I thought I paid em enough to keep you off. :tongue:


----------



## carrera 6 (Jan 29, 2004)

dale! glad to see you posted your photo.... lookin' good!!


----------



## Bob Weichbrodt (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi guys,
Keep posting information here about the HO slot car racing in the NE Indiana area. I'll be back up there sometime this year(my daughter and grandkids live in Warsaw, IN) Maybe I'll try to make the Fest this year too. I raced with the N.I.H.O.P.R.A. guys WAY back in the early eighties. They ran two classes, M/T's and old Aurora G+'s. The races were three lap "crash and burn" segments, each driver doing two per lane per class. I took Steve Medanic with me to one of their events and they asked me very politely not to ever bring him back because he won just about every segment!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*I can be reached*

Bob you made my day. I raced with NIHOPRA back in the early 80's. I wasn't at that race but I remeber hearing about it for months. Steve really put it to them that day. If remember correctly we shortly there after went to time races. If you get to Warsaw let me know we have 4 track EHCO (Elkhart County HO) runs and I am sure we can get somthing going for you. I can be reached at [email protected] .com
Boy some good memories Thanks BoB Tim Young


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Sundance, if you missed us Ron and I are here on thursdays instead of Goshen. Goshen road is a hell of a lot closer than Goshen,IN. We are planning on being up for the circle track race at your place. Tell Craig his bodies are done and tell John that the trend is continuing, been beat both Thurs and Sat with my own cars and Crash McGee has beat me both times too. I gotta break out of this slump,M00SE.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Moose I can't blame you one bit . That is a long haul each week . We miss you guys but we understand. Everything is still go for the 22nd. 
JL Sprint, Dirt Late models, V-mods and SNS are the classes that day. We may have an EROC with semi trucks and trailers if time permits. I hope you get out of your slump but you were on top for a long time. Pay backs are tough LOL Later Tim


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

I am glad you rescheduled the 29th is my trip to Rockville. I am looking forward to going only left with you guys for a change,M00SE.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

I am glad you rescheduled the 29th is my trip to Rockville. I am looking forward to going only left with you guys for a change,M00SE.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*results*

For last weeks results go to: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html See you guys thursday.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*New Slot Car Page*

Dale,

The new slot car page is lookin' good! I am very glad to see that I am getting a lot better finishes than my slow cousin "Dave Palmiter".   

David Palmeter


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*cousin Palmiter*

Hi David. Maybe your cousin should consider switching from bowtie to fomoco to pick up a few extra laps. :lol:


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Hi David. Maybe your cousin should consider switching from bowtie to fomoco to pick up a few extra laps. :lol:


Naw, he's a really OLD duffer. We'll put him in that beige Park Avenue someone mentioned.

David


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Monday Night*

Dale,

Just tried to call but got a busy. If you still want to do the Monday session I can be there from 4 to 6 pm. Let me know.

David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll be there between 4 and 4:30. Hey I heard the rumor that the guy running the blue mustang had an illegal button magnet in the front of it and David Palmeter's cousin was really upset when he heard about it. Boy! I wouldn't want to be in his shoes.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> I'll be there between 4 and 4:30. Hey I heard the rumor that the guy running the blue mustang had an illegal button magnet in the front of it and David Palmeter's cousin was really upset when he heard about it. Boy! I wouldn't want to be in his shoes.


No problem.....


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

I talked to Ron this AM and boy is he embarassed. He found the EXTRA magnet after he got home and looked at it more closely. Give the guy a break,he did not know about it till after the race. M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Davids cousin says everythings cool now.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Indy Grips*

For those that don't know yet, Nicks hobby shop has Indy grips silicone tires for most cars now.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Testing*

Lots of testing was done at the track on monday by Ron Mullins, David Palmeter, Gary Trump, and myself to help determine rules for each class to make the cars as equal as possible. As of right now it looks like the front and rear motor cars for the sports and GT class will be divided into 2 different classes, the Scalextric Nascar rear sidewinder cars will have to run with the magnet in the middle position and the Vanquish MG Can-Am cars will run without any magnets with silicone tires being allowed. Cars from other classes were tested also to help determine their rules. I would like to thank all of the above for taking the time needed to help do this.


----------



## flipper67 (Oct 23, 2001)

Has anyone race at Fast Eddies' in Richmond IN. He has like 3 1/2 tracks and a drag strip. But these are more like Parma cars, 1:24 scale lexan bodies. Just wondering?

Phil


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Great Tuning Tips*

Hi all,

Just found this - some great tuning info for 1:32 - particularly the weight section and the noisy cars ideas.

Slot Car Tuning Tips 

David


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Thursday Classes?*



wallyworld said:


> Lots of testing was done at the track on monday by Ron Mullins, David Palmeter, Gary Trump, and myself to help determine rules for each class to make the cars as equal as possible. As of right now it looks like the front and rear motor cars for the sports and GT class will be divided into 2 different classes, the Scalextric Nascar rear sidewinder cars will have to run with the magnet in the middle position and the Vanquish MG Can-Am cars will run without any magnets with silicone tires being allowed. Cars from other classes were tested also to help determine their rules. I would like to thank all of the above for taking the time needed to help do this.


Dale,

What classes are we racing Thursday?

David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi David. For right now we're running what ever the guys show up with. There is a 3 car minimum to have a race in any class. See ya thursday.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Results*

Congradulations to Gary Trump, Ron Mullins, Andy C and Joe Anderson. Each won their class thursday night. For all results go to http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Also thanks to Tom ( I'm a butt) Anderson for running the scoring system.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Trans-am Racing*

After testing with some racers of the Trans-Am cars saturday they said they would like to try racing with the bar magnet moved to the forward position this thursday. If there are no objections this will be done. Also to be discussed thursday will be a camaro vs mustang 6 week series with points being scored for either car make for finishing in the first 8 places and an additionl point for a win (9,7,6,5,4,3,2,1). Point totals will be added up each week so every position you are racing for points will be given to your pony car.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Tom,the 1/24th chassis I bought was a Racegold,you can see it on Ebay by searching for item number 3176170818. He also had a stainless chassis that I did noit bid on ebay number 3176172147 that was interesting. Let me know what you think about the one I bought,it will be a while before it gets here. I will need a body for it, Ken.


----------



## carrera 6 (Jan 29, 2004)

love the variable adjustment for legnth, and the independant front wheels. also like the way the the guide is tucked back. doesn't look like the sides are able to move in or out though. it will be interesting to see how it handles. let me know how big you want the roundels on the decal sheet for the ho cars. tom.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Tom I did a Yahoo search on Racegold and found a bunch of sites in Germany that run the chassis in what they call group 5. From what I can translate Racegold and Carrara are linked in some way. I found a better picture. I did find a site in England that was selling the chassis for 35 pounds or somewhere aroung $90, so I think I got a deal. One of the guys that trades HO resin bodies back and forth with us races 1/24th too and he has racegold cars. If you could make the roundels 1/4 and 5/16th that would be greatly appreciated.Ken


----------



## carrera 6 (Jan 29, 2004)

ken, i just got the shipment of chassis in from australia. so i will bring some in for the next race and nick will have them available. can't wait to see yours. ok on the roundel sizes. tom.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Race results*

Wow! 27 cars raced thursday. Joe's Roadrunner was just able to get by David's Dodge Charger at the end of the race after a great dual all race long in the Classic Nascar race. Also we ended the night of racing with the Semi Tractor Trucks thrashing around track. Lots of leaning on each other, wheels coming off, going off the hills, and trucks running the wrong direction made this race quite memorable. Congradulations to Ben ( stay the heck out of my way ) Putterbaugh for winning the raceway's first ever semi truck race. :thumbsup: I gotta admit it was very entertaining to watch. For thursdays results please go to http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Don't forget next week starts our camaro vs mustang Trans - Am series.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Tom I recieved the Racegold chassis on Sat, WOW is it COOL!! It has more screws. adjustments, tensioners to play with than I know what to do with. I will bring it along Thursday,Ken.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

This weekend, March 6th and 7th is the Ft. Wayne R/C Model and Hobby Show and swap meet. The show is held at the Memorial Coliseum Expo Center, and includes manufacturers, vendors, hobby shops, displays and individual swap and sell tables. All types of hobbies will be represented, including planes, trains, boats, slot cars, R/C cars and trucks. Summit R/C Raceway will have a display and will also be hosting a truck 'fun run' on the carpet track. They will also have info on the slot car racing at Summit Mondays and Thursdays, as well as examples of the cars. The show opens at 10 AM each day.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Walt. I got your tires done, give me a call.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Dale,

Thanks for giving me the win in Classic NASCAR last night but actually it was Joe in the Mary Kay Roadrunner that won (again!). My "Big Al Charger" was a close second (again!).

David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks David. I will personally see that the person responsible is severely punished. He wil be forced to drive Joe's Mary Kay car 10 laps while singing " Girls just want to have fun " next week.  .


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Congradulations to Shane Hockenberry on his first win, first in sportscar 1 and then later on backed it up with a win in Semi Truck. Also we ran our first vintage sportscar race thursday night. Check it out here http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Ron! Are ya gonna have that big bad BOSS 302 ready for thursday? My boy can't make it so if there's an opening I'll be there racin mine with ya. Maybe we'll do a little moose huntin.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

I get 
NO Respect!!!


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Where are the updates? Dang do good and nobody knows. M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*results*

Hey man! Don't get your antlers in a twist. :freak: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Great night of racing thursday. Raced 32 cars. Had a great time racing with you guys monday too. I think we better race those rally cars on a thursday night soon. Crank up the power so we can do some 4 wheel burnouts while we're at it. Seen Shane practicing with a new Lola B98 the other night. Car looked pretty fast. Nicks getting more Can - Am cars in any day. That was a great idea you guys had, cranking the voltage up makes the vanquish cars that much more enjoyable to drive. Now if Nick could just get some of those sillycones in.  See ya thursday.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Results from thursday march 18 are posted. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Sounds like the new type Indy grips silicones are really working well for the racers that are running them. A couple of new class records were set thursday by Ron Mullins in Sportscar & GT 1 (106.6 laps) and Joe Anderson in Sportscar & GT 2 (110.1 laps). :thumbsup: April 1 we will be having the enduro race, Gary should have a sign - up sheet ready by next week.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey guys. I seen Andy at the raceway friday night and he just got a slot - it car. Next time you see him check this car out, it is top quality stuff. Also RED ALERT! Nicks has got a few more of the new Indy Grips silicones in. Try to contain yourself and save some for the rest us moose. :tongue:


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Wally,I special ordered all but one pair of the tires I got last week. Shane, Ron and Kris have all used the ones i bought,I share.M00SE. still gettin no respect


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey moose! Loan me some tires too and I'll repect ya. You guys have a good time at the Chicago slotcar show. Tell that guy sellin 1/24 stuff not to forget my power supply. I heard Shane just got a black Can - Am Shadow. I seen those cars run at mid - ohio back in 71. Jackie Oliver crashed his the day before the race and they hauled it up 25 miles to Mansfield to completely rebuild it. The next day they drove it down the interstate at 90 mph under police escort and got to the track 5 minutes before the race started. He wound up finishing second in the race behind Folmer's Porshe 917 - 10!!! Imagine what that must have looked like to the other drivers who just happened to be on the interstate that sunday morning!


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is a peek at my car...


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

*Is remotoring cars legal???*

Dale, I need to know if changing the motor in my SCX Formula one car with one from another brand or after market is legal. I was not impressed with the performance of that car after running the old Scalxtric Formula car I just purchased at the show. With a little trimming and some othe small mods the motor I bought at Professor Motors booth fits great. All I need to do is Shoe Goo it to the frame. It looks to have a lot more speed than the original setup, it needed it. No I won't share my tires with you. Respectfully, M00SE.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Big Time Help from the Moose!!*

Moose and gang -

Great time with the Monday nite crowd!! :thumbsup: 

And many thanks to Moose for:

a) the tips on making the SCX Audi run MUCH better and
b) for clarifying the lap count at the finish of the Sports 1 race.

See you Thursday,
David
My Slot Site


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

David and the gang.
Ron won't be racing tommorow so some one else will have a chance to win the Trans Am race,Go Camaro!!
Half the fun of racin is the people you meet that you share a pastime with. Not only do I enjoy a close race I also enjoy sharing ideas to make everyones cars work better. If everyones car is close to each other that makes the racing so much better. If you can get a competitors car to go around a corner without it looking like a rally car it makes it so much easier to RACE through the corners. M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow! Great website David. Gary told me you have quite a model collection too. Moose, as of right now the rules state box stock with silicones for open wheel class but I believe for various reasons there will have to be exceptions made for certain cars if they also are to be competitive. I am always open to ideas and am willing to do what is necessary to make this happen if this is what the racers would like.


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

I had a great time thursday and looking forword to nest thursday


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

I would like to suggest the open wheel class run _with _ magnets. If there is a class that should have magnets to replicate downforce, this one would be it.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Lucky
When the rules were written there was a discussion on the vast amount of differance between all of the brands of open wheel cars when the magnets were in place. In a magazine they had there(and still do) it tells of how parity can be induced into the class by eliminating the magnetic downforce. I have run several of my 1/32nd cars with and without magnets and alot of HO cars with magnets and the same thing happens. If you slide out of the sweet spot of adhesion you get into a more voilent crash than you would if you slid out without magnets. If you watch the magnet Trans Am race both cars are made by the same manufacturer and the Mustang has a distinct intangible advantage over the Camaro. JMO magnet cars are boring,M00SE.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I would say after reading that last comment that Mustang racers out there that have any hair on their chest will want to run the last two races of the Trans - Am series WITHOUT MAGNETS! What do you say Fomoco guys? Are ya gonna wimp out   or show em Ford racers are built tough just like the cars! I also say forget the silicones and race these things on real rubber last two races like the real racers do. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Check out the results: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Seems like the rivalry between David Palmeter and Joe Andersen continues to grow each week. Joe was able to pull out another very close vintage nascar race win over David while David's win in Sports & GT2 was only by less than 1 inch in front of Joe. Thanks for providing the rest of us with such great racing to watch. We put an asterick next to Moose (I get no respect) Wehnert in the open wheel class race in recognition of his accomplishment of setting a new class record. Also the results of the Trans - Am race series didn't get updated. They should read: Camaro 70 Mustang 78. A big thanks goes to Scott Heath for updating these results for us weekly on our website. Feel free to send him an e-mail if you would like to express your appreciation or have any suggestions for the website by going to our front page and clicking on [email protected]


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

I heve a new car I will be at the track monday.
Dale Ithink you will like it.
I heve a Indy car now it work's alot better with on magnet


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Great job getting the March 25th results up, however....*

Great job getting the March 25th results up!

David


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Recently, Dale and I discussed "Kermit":








....the bilious green Porsche GT1 98 Evo 2 Fly Racing car with which I won the Sportscar & GT 2 race on March 25th. We decided that, although it is technically a legal car by our current rules, it could put scale cars at a disadvantage since it has non-scale features like a flat plate interior.

I am very much opposed to "thingie" racing and I don't want to be the one that starts us down that slippery slope with a car that is generally not in the spirit of running scale cars. The results of that evolution could be terrifying:









Therefore, I will not race Kermit the Porsche again under our scale racing rules.

David

Keepin' it FUN!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hillbilly, if it's the car I think it is I'll be looking forward to seeing it monday. Also I am finding it harder each time I walk by that crocodile car in Nick's to leave that thing on the shelf. Don't know how much longer I can hold out. :drunk:


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Also the results of the Trans - Am race series didn't get updated. They should read: Camaro 70 Mustang 78.


Dale,

I don't mean to be picky, but I believe most of the car makes listed in the March 25 TransAm race results are wrong. I certainly didn't drive a Mustang. Also, does this mean the points need to be recalculated?

Vintage Trans-AM Position Driver Laps Car 
1 Josh Monroe 130.3 Mustang 
2 Shane Hockenberry 120.3 Camaro 
3 Ken Wehnert 118.7 Camaro 
4 Kris Wehnert 112.7 Mustang 
5 David Palmeter 112.5 Mustang 
6 Dave Tefft 112.4 Camaro 
7 Cody Fairchild 106.3 Camaro 
8 Walt Royer 104.2 Camaro 

If I may be of further service, please don't hesitate to call or write.  

David


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

WALLYWORLD I am to finding it hard not to buy the crocodile car to 
great racing on monday I do like the 124 cars to 
see you thuersday


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Mondays Results*

Mondays results are on the Summit web site slotcar page now. First night for 1/24th cars went pretty good and we also had 8 cars for open wheel and Vintage Sports & GT 2 races. Don't forget the about the endurance race thursday. Walt Royer is looking for a couple of guys to run with him, plus there is still room for more teams. Seen Gary at the raceway practicing for three hours tuesday so I know he's ready for the enduro.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Someone asked about the PPR silicone tires that were on Kermit the Porsche. Here is the Prospect Park Raceway address:
Prospect Park Raceway - Silicone Tires 

I used the 1003 on Kermit - made for the Fly Corvette.

David


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi all
The boys from Roanoke had a great time tonight in the enduro a four lap differance after 48 minutes is awesome. Next time 15 minutes per lane so we race an hour?? Ron and I decided on the way home next time we have an enduro we will be running our Panos cars. Wally can an enduro be a monthly thing??? I wish I could be there to see the look on Gary's face when he finds out his beloved MG Lola's do not hold the record for modern sportscars any more. I will be looking forward to seeing my name on the board on Monday at least this one will last a week. I will have the foam cut and ready to install before the race on Monday. What was put up so far has saved a few cars already. See you Monday,Moose.


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

I had a great time enduro lola's are good but not that good I wood like to run a enduro every month to. looking forword to monday


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Slot Game*

As if we didn't spend enough time on slot cars, here is a game to while away the hours and sharpen your slottin' skills at the same time:

Slot Game 

It has two challenges:

1. Figure out how to play it (instructions not in English but it does have lots of pictures)

2. Beat the chicken at Level 5.

For an "Old Tech" game, it really does do a good job of simulating a slot race!!

David


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

I really enjoyed the Enduro Race on Thursday night. Once a month might too frequent, but every six weeks or so wouldn't be be to bad, would it? I also like the possibility of an hour long race as Mmmoose suggested.
Hillbilly, what would you use rather than Lolas?


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

If anybody missed watching the 1st ever Baharain Grand Prix on Sunday, I have a copy on video.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

How about doing an enduro right before the Le Mans race the first of june. We could run the same cars or maybe we could do a vintage Le Mans race with the old Ford GTs, Corvettes, etc. Some of the old guys like Moose and Gary would probably like that. Maybe before the Indy 500 and Monaco races do a special open wheel race. If you haven't seen the results from the endurance race yet do the left clicky thing on your mouse here: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Not included on the results is an asterick showing a new track record for Moose in Sports & GT1 with 112.3 laps set in a race after the enduro thursday.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh yeh! Congradulations to Team Mary Kay (Joe Andersen,Tom Mullins, and Gary Trump) for winning the enduro thursday night.


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

Lucky I do not no but next time I will try a fly car 
wally I wood like to run some of the special race's you are talking about
MOOSE congradulations on the record


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Holy cow!!!!

Who would believe the finish of the 1/24th race on Monday? Three cars after 16 minutes less than three feet apart. Thats great racin. 
And the race for the GT40 challenge was close also. The guys who missed Monday lost out on some not so serious FUN.
I am looking forward to the no magnet Trans Am fender banging on Thursday, maybe the bowtie guys can make a comeback. M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Great race and a lot of fun monday. Moose, when you had to switch to the red lane in the last heat and had a little problem being marshalled one time early in the heat I thought Tom and I had a good chance to reel you in for sure. Great driving AND keeping your cool probably won that one for you. Can't wait to have another shot at ya in 1/24th again! Hopefully the other Andersens (the fast ones) can make it next time. For the results go to: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html Also Nicks got some Mini's and touring cars in ( got me a Mercedes ) and the new Indy Grips for most cars were shipped monday. When they come in Nick will call me and it will be posted right here on the forum.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Tires show up????

Had a lot of fun last night,still have not figured out what happened to the Toyota. It ran good untill it rolled backwards down the hill at the track call.
The braids look ok, any ideas? M00SE


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

moose yes the tires are in.
lucky go to home racing world


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey moose, it looked like your tires lost a lot of grip that last heat in the open wheel race. What kind of tires did ya run? There has been some changes made to the website. When going to the slotcar part of our website http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slots.html there will be a new front page showing pictures, our racing rules, and icons to the left. Click onto slot car results icon to get the racing results. On the results page we added everybody's fastest lap time for each race. Also the racer with the fastest lap time for that race will have an asterick next to their time. Soon we will be posting class records on the website also. On thursday night three out of the four races were decided by one lap or less and in Sports & GT2 we had four different drivers break the old class record. Also looks like some of the the new guys are really picking up the pace. Both races Walt Royer ran he set fastest lap of race and finished with lap totals close to what the winning drivers had.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Wally

I was running the new Indy Grips that I borrowed from Ron, I thought it had lost it's zip more than it's grip. M00SE


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

If you tried to look at the new pictures on the slot car page of the website, and it took a long time to load, check it again. I reduced the size of the stored pictures, so they should load quicker now. If you have any suggestions on the website, just drop me a line. [email protected] or just click on my name up there in the upper left of this post, next to Dilbert. That will give you an option to email me also.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The racing was fast and furious monday night. After losing another 1/24 Vintage Sportscar race by just inches again I was very detemined to win the second one and broke through the 120 lap barrier. It's becoming obvious these cars are going to produce a lot of close racing. These cars are big,fast and powerful but still are very forgiving so it's hard to gain much on another racer when he makes an error. Rules will be out soon for these cars and as of right now there looks like there will be a stock and a open sportscar car class. In Vintage Sports & GT2 Moose led most of the way in his Porshe 917-10 as that combination is looking very tough to beat. When you go to the results page now you will notice at the top of the page the class records. Also we will be putting astericks next to fastest lap time for each class raced that night and double astericks next to total race laps when new class records are set. Race number five results of the Trans - Am series will be deleted soon and the final two races will be postponed until silicones are in as the mustang drivers did not want to run the remaining races in the series on rubber tires ( talked to some of the camaro guys and they are cool with it ). After the remaining two races have been run in this series all vintage races will be run on mondays. On thursdays these cars will be replaced by open wheel, Go - Karts, Nascars, Rally, and other modern race vehicles. In the future we will be looking into reversing the track direction on certain nights, special event races, and doing other things to make the racing enjoyable.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi guysI found this cool site for building 1/24th scale race chassis,take a look.
Hillbilly this might give you some ideas. The guys back in the 60s look like they had a lot of time on their hands. Wally I will try to get some scketches made up for making a frame jig. Looking forward to tommorows mayhem,M00SE. 
http://getyourwebsitehere.com/scratchbuilt/index.shtml


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

thank you for the tip moose 
I amy having a great time with the 1/24 scale cars 
wally I amy looking forword to races you want to host
looking forword to thursday


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Moose, I'll help you build your own chassis jig but we can buy our own seperate lightweight chassis for around $18.00 from Nicks so I will just continue doing that for myself. For that amount it doesn't make sense to me to build my own. I also prefer to purchase my stuff from Nick's since he helped build and pay for the track that we race on and helps us pay the rent.







See ya thursday.


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

some good racing on thursday guys 
moose i have the tires i will be thair on monday


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a *really* tight & _fast_ race in the open wheel class last Thursday (April 15th). Good job


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Hillbilly,the tire idea worked super. I cut down a set of old TVR tires in about 5 minutes for the old 356. It worked great!! Try a set of the take off tires on the rims I gave you. See you on Thursday. M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

For all that havn't heard yet the rules have been changed for the Vintage Sports & GT classes to allow weight to be added to those cars. Also changes in the modern nascar and vintage Trans - Am classes are that magnets must be removed and that silicone tires are now allowed. Thursday will be the final race in the Trans - Am series. Camaro currently leads by just three points and with David Palmeter having to miss the final race it looks like the camaro drivers could have a hard time pulling this one out, I got a feeling the Boss Mustang guys are going to there in full force. Don't forget when the series is over this class will be run on vintage night only. I would like to mention another of the newer racers Pete Spangler had a real strong showing monday in the second Vintage Sports & GT2 race while Joe Anderson was setting another new class record with over 120 laps that race. Thanks goes to the Roanoke gang for the excellent track preperation the last few races.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Wally 

We missed you tonight, don't worry Tom did a super job running the races.
We had a low turnout of 10 cars,5 in each class. Gary broke the 7 second barrier with his 24th scale 917. He had some trouble getting used to running on Summit's track as compared to the other place he runs it on . By the end of the night he was getting a handle on it and running well.
Scott had much better luck in the VSCII class with a little weight he kept it in the slot over the humps better. Hope you are having fun,M00SE.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Moose. I'm glad it went well tonight. I was hoping to read a post from somebody on how it went tonight. I'm enjoying my vacation with the wife but will be looking forward to seeing you guys when I get back.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Wally
Hope the vacation is going well. The Thursday night race went great,Tom figured out how to run round robin races. More records fell,the new non mag record is 127 laps.
See you Monday. M00SE


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks to Ken, Ron and Dale for putting stock tires on their Cobras last night (Monday May 3, 2004) to give my Corvette Grand Sport a fighting chance (no silicones available yet) in the Vintage Front Motor Sports & GT class. It was like ice racing but those cars look great on the track, and the actual cars did slide around a lot. And good job getting almost 100 laps on stock tires, Ken. In early March the front motor modern sports and GT cars on silicones weren't getting 100 laps!

That 1:24 race was a barn burner. Dale, Tom and Ken put on quite a show. I just tried to stay out of the way.

Good job guys,
David
My Slot Car Site


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi Gang

If any one reads this sign me up for 1/24th and sports GT II for Monday
I will be getting there late after taking Holly to the Doctors. 
David you missed a fun time on Thursday with the debut of the classic cars,not real fast but everyone stayed close and we had a ball.
See ya all Monday. M00SE


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

mmmoose1 said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> If any one reads this sign me up for 1/24th and sports GT II for Monday
> I will be getting there late after taking Holly to the Doctors.
> ...


Moose,

We'll get you signed up Monday.

The Classic Sports Cars looks like a fun class. Magnets? Silicones? Weight? Other mods? I have a Classic Ninco Austin-Healey rally car. Is this legal:










The front motor Sports and GT turnout was impressive. Was it done round robin rather than 3 or 4 people at a time heats?

See you Monday,
David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi David. The Austin Healy is legal and the only modifications you can make is adding sillicones. Bring it monday and we'll race em. By the way, that is one good lookin car in red with wire wheels. The sports and GT1 race was run round robin. Also Nick has the silicones ordered for the Monogram corvettes and cobras. This thursday I will have the sign-up sheet ready for the little 500 race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Correction was made in Vintage Sports & GT1. That was Scott Bethke finishing 4th in that awesome looking BMW, not me. Also Shane Hockenberry owns another class record after running a great race in that same class. What a great turnout for monday's races, we ran a total of 27 cars. If you haven't seen the results yet from mondays races click on http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*+ or -*

Is the Summit Raceway 'Positive' or is it 'Negative' polarity wired? When we do races in the opposite direction, will that change the polarity of the track to Negative polarity?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi Lucky. Where in the heck have ya been. I can't answer you for shure yet but you should be able to leave your cars wired the same. Lookin forward to seeing ya again, soon I hope.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, I've been busy getting unpacked, working on my car and such. The reason I ask about polarity is I have a Professor Motor controller that only works on Negatively wired tracks. I need to install a switch on the controller to use it for positive wiring.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

If you can stop by the raceway monday evening Tom Anderson will be there. He is the one that wired up the track, also his dad owns a contoller like that and he should be there tonight also if you want to talk to him.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Answer = +*

For those interested, the Summit Raceway is indeed a positive polarity wired track.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html is the place to go to check out last thursdays results. We ran nascar for the first time thursday night and Ron Mullins took top honors as the Roanoke gang dominated all of the classes that night, way to go guys. May 27 we will run our first Indy 500 at Summit Raceway so be sure to bring your open wheel cars this thursday night as we will have a little warm-up race for them along with the other class races.


----------



## hoosier-lightning (Sep 30, 2001)

wallyworld said:


> Correction was made in Vintage Sports & GT1. That was Scott Bethke finishing 4th in that awesome looking BMW, not me. Also Shane Hockenberry owns another class record after running a great race in that same class. What a great turnout for monday's races, we ran a total of 27 cars. If you haven't seen the results yet from mondays races click on http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html Congratulations to all the winners.


Do you know if Shane Hockenberry is related to Bill Hockenberry? He is a mechanic for G&L Corporation, which is where I work also.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I will ask him tonight when we race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Mondays results are up now: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html We will be adding a new vintage car class next monday called 60's sportscar. This will be for any sportscars raced from 60 - 69. This was necessary due to the tire manufactures at the time building wider tires and race cars built wider to accept them in 1970 and later, giving the 70s & 80s slotcars better handling . Don't forget to sign the entry sheet for the Indy 500 race next week.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

A BIG thank you to my freind Wally!!! The jig works perfect! I built chassis number one tonight and it is square and true. #1 chassis is a test chassis for a 1/24th 60's Formula one car. I can't wait to try it out. I will bring it along on Monday. I will be out of town all weekend so I don't know if I will get it running. M00SE.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

There will be a test and tune night this coming tuesday for the Indy 500 race thursday from 6pm till 9pm. There will be a $6 fee. Also David Palmeter is looking for team members for thursday night if anyone is interested. This friday I worked on the scoring system and now have everything ready for thursdays race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

MOOSE said:


> A BIG thank you to my freind Wally!!! The jig works perfect! I built chassis number one tonight and it is square and true. #1 chassis is a test chassis for a 1/24th 60's Formula one car. I can't wait to try it out. I will bring it along on Monday. I will be out of town all weekend so I don't know if I will get it running. M00SE.
> Thats great moose, I think that could be a awesome class.


----------



## thehillbilly (Mar 27, 2004)

yes hoosier lightning bill my uncle I here you are in to slot cars ho 132 or 124


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Race Certificates*

Starting May 24 anyone purchasing a 1/32 slotcar from Nicks Hobby Shop will recieve a free race certificate, a $6.00 value. Also with the purchase of a 1/24 vintage slotcar kit the buyer will recieve two free race certificates.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*AC Cobra*

Moose, you said the Ninco AC Cobra is better than the MRRC. Magnet-less-wise I agree because of the motor placment / drivetrain design. But what about Reprotec, or any other makers? Keep in mind I'm NOT talking about the coupe, which Monogram and Scalelectric make.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Thanks for getting the results up!*

Dale and Scott,

I know things are busy on the R/C side so I particularly appreciate you taking the time to get the Monday May 24, 2004 Slot Car results up. Are you going to publish the Thursday May 20, 2004 results also? I wasn't there so I am particularly interested in seeing how everyone did. Seeing the lap times and lap totals is particularly helpful.

Keep up the great work,
David

My Slot Site 









Slottin' Through the Sixties!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi David. I'll check with Scott on that. I had a good night with my Saleen S7 that night. Still wound up second to an MG Lola though. Sorry about the rough driving in the Trans-Am race monday. That Parnelli Jones mustang just seems to bring it out in me when I get along side of one of those dang camaros! See you guys thursday at the Indy 500 race.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Got to say thanks to all the guys who showed up for the 500 race,I sure had a good time and I think every one else did too. The impromtu night race was a hoot, Ford GTs in the dark made you have to concentrate on your car at all time. It was easy to loose your car in the dark letting off for the corners. Thanks to Joe's awesome driving in a car he had never ran before we made a new track record fo the 60's sports car class and it is now the second one we share. My kid Kris realy impessed me tonight with his driving, he did a great job in both classes. M00SE


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Moose,

Did you sent me the mini lindy Maverick and Vega??

Roger Corrie


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*No Racing Monday*

*There* *will* *be* *NO* *racing* *memorial* *day*. Moose, I'm not sure we can count that as a new class record since you two were driving as a team. We'll have to check with the rules commitee. Thanks everybody for coming out to race in the Indy 500 race. Sorry to see Shane have to miss the race ( he probably was doing something silly like work last night). Lookin forward to racin with you guys thursday. See ya then.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Roger it was not me that sent you the bodies. M00SE.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I finally tracked down the results from Thursday, May 20, and got them posted. I'm a little unsure of what were records and what was not. Looking at the previous week, I wasn't sure I had the records current. Check it out and let me know if there should be corrections to the records.

Thanks.
Scott Heath


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

sheath said:


> I finally tracked down the results from Thursday, May 20, and got them posted. I'm a little unsure of what were records and what was not. Looking at the previous week, I wasn't sure I had the records current. Check it out and let me know if there should be corrections to the records.
> 
> Thanks.
> Scott Heath


Scott,

Thanks very much for posting the May 20 results.

Concerning records, the board on the wall at the shop has the "non-magnet" Trans-Am record shown and you are posting the "magnet" record. Dale, which is the "official" record? (Yes, I do have a vested interest in the decision.   )

David
PS: I agree, Moose, night racing is great!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi David. You hold the official record with your camaro. This has been pointed out to Scott, I'm sure he will change it soon. Thanks for asking.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Latest results are posted, check um out: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Le Mans*

Don't forget about the Le Mans enduro this thursday june 10. Following the enduro there will be a free open wheel warm up race for the Indy Grand Prix race thursday june 17. For the Indy GP race there will be $20.00 gift certificates given to each winning team member that night donated by Nicks Hobby Shop. Team members will be determined by a drawing just before the race.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

had a great time racing with you all and I will be back for more next week. thanks for puting up with the rookie. sorry to moose you would have won if it wasn't for me beening on your team. you need to stop feeding that boy of yours he has goten way to big nad I have gotten to old. 

see ya next week terry Fogleson


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Good write up on the front page of the raceways website of the LeMans race and the open wheel race that followed. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html Interesting perspective on the open wheel race. Even though the old fart that won wasn't fast like the rest of us he won through consistancy. This is something us younger guys can learn from. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh yeh. Thursdays results are posted too. Looks like Walts on a role when it comes to winning these big races. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Walt and Kris did a fine job,but the shining star was my partner Terry Fogelson who did a super job in his first 1/32nd race with cars he had never run before. M00SE.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi guys
I won't be able to make it for the F1 race,work takes me down to New Albany and I won't be able to make it back. I am sorry I will have to miss it but I have to get my services done at work where ever they may be. You guys missed an IROC vintage F1 warmup race on Monday. Ron took the honors and Pete and David did well after a horrible start in the first heat. I think everyone had a good time running them. See Ya Monday and you all have a HAPPY Father's Day, M00SE.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Oh yeh. Thursdays results are posted too. Looks like Walts on a roll when it comes to winning these big races. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


Dale, Scott,

For the record, there are two sets of "Thursday May 27, 2004" results posted. The later one should be "Thursday June 3, 2004".

Your faithful editor,
David :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I have posted the results from the Indy Grand Prix F1 race. I also corrected the date from the June 3rd results. Thanks for keeping me on my toes, David. I can always use a good editor. 
Maybe it's the F1 cars, but again I noticed that the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place teams all had faster quick laps than the winning team. The consistency really pays off. Congrats to the winning team of Captain Andy Cartwright, Pete Spangler and Dale Monroe. Also thanks to Nick's Hobby Shop for the gift certificates for the winning team.


----------



## hoosier-lightning (Sep 30, 2001)

thehillbilly said:


> yes hoosier lightning bill my uncle I here you are in to slot cars ho 132 or 124


Shane,
Me and my son have HO Slots, mainly JL T-Jets and some Magnatractions. I don't frequent this portion of the BB very often. Sorry it took so long to respond.
Shane


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Thanks are due two*



sheath said:


> ...winning team of Captain Andy Cartwright, Pete Spangler and Dale Monroe.


I wasn't the captain, I just tried hard to keep up until my teammates turn at the controller came. Fast racing by everyone that night, good job.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

*GT class reorganization*

Hi All
I was given a task from good old Wally that entails changing the current 2 class GT to a 3 class set up of modern GT cars. Here is what he would like,#1 to get some kind of parity in the front motor cars by moving the Panoz roadsters up to the new middle class. #2 the new middle class would consist of the slower rear motor cars along with the faster front motor cars,eg Porsche 911 types,Panoz 
roadsters,the BMW that Wally runs,ect. The 3rd class will be protoypes like the Fly Lola MG, the Scalextric Caddy,the Fly Saleen and SCX cars with the motor upgrade. This class would also allow Dave's Kermit car. Please let me know your thoughts on this since this is a GROUP effort... Moose


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Congradulations to Gary Trump, Kris Wehnert, Pete Spangler, and Walt Royer for winning their classes in thursday nights races. Gary Trump driving a Bently GTP also smashed the old Sportscar & GT2 class record (128.5) with a 129.6, just missing Ron Mullins overall track record by .2 !!! Also Pete Spangler won the open wheel class with his legal (no weight added) Dallara. Thanks for everybody coming out and helping make the evening such a great time. Don't forget about vintage racing monday and thursday's three rivers races where we will be giving away a formula 1 slotcar as a door prize. Each paid entry per class will recieve a ticket with a chance to win it.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Results from thurs. july 8. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Thursday July 15*

Dale,

Judy reminded me that I have a Corvette Club Bylaws Committee meeting Thursday. I am sorry to miss the TRF Race.

I will be glad to help with the rules, even if Kermit doesn't get allowed!  

David


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

David JMHO on Kermit is the tires are too small to give it any real advantge on the other cars that would race in the prototype heats. Sorry you can't make it,M00SE.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Congradulations to winners Ken Wenhert (Touring Car), Gary Trump (Sportscar & GT1) and a big night for Walt Royer winning (Sportscar & GT2, Open Wheel) and also Walt was the winner of the Formula 1 slotcar drawing. Thanks to all you guys for participating in Summit Raceways 1st Three Rivers slotcar race. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## LancerLee (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a great time wish I could have made it!! Congrats out to all the winners!!! :thumbsup: 

Lee


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*M00se Rules*

I like the idea of having three Sportscar & GT groups so that cars in each race are closer. Just a few of my thoughts, some of which you already touched on:

* Have front motor and slower rear motor cars in the first class, 
* The second class might have fast front motor and the majority of rear motor cars.
* An EVO or Racing series car might not be fast enough to warrant it staying in the fastest (3rd) group, but that can be where it starts, (ie: MRRC Toyota)
* Everything else falls into the mid class unless their performance warrants moving them up or down,
* Qualification laps could determine where a new car falls. If necessary, by an objective track official could perform the test. 
* A record should be kept so that when a car returns to the track later, it can be looked up and put in its respective class.

These are very flexible suggestions that should be discussed with the club before implimenting, as everyone should have a say in what is decided, or at least share their opinion.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Sportscar & GT1 and 2 were both won by Gary Trump tonight and the nascar race was won by Pete Spangler with his rent-a-racer. Great job guys. Also after the nights racing we had open track time and I drove Pete's new rocket car. I would say if he can keep that thing on the track it's going to be very tough to beat.


----------



## LancerLee (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey they rules sound great to me, I will make a visit to the track, next week and race!! I look forward to meeting all of you and having some fun!!  

Lee


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thursdays results are up on the website now http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Brickyard 400 coming up soon*

We should post a sign up sheet for the Little Brickyard race. 
The real one is on the 8th of August, so we could do it the week of (the 5th) or after on Thursday the 12th.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi Andy. We can maybe do the Brickyard race on a tuesday if there is enough interest. Thursdays are already scheduled for regular racing. Let me know if there is and I will run the scoring system and race also. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*suggestion*

Well, quite a few have expressed interest in a Little Brickyard race, but not enough to have an all evening event. Walt suggested that we have a team race, but with just sightly longer heats. Say, at 8 minutes each, equaling 32 mins, plus time for pits (about 3 mins), totals 41 minutes. Which is shorter than two class races. That might be just right to keep everyone happy, including the regular Thursday night crowd. I think that just like the DTM class, more will jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

For those interested in a NASCAR event, we will likely have one later this year. I have some matters to take care of on Thursday the 12th, so I won't be there.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

last thrusdays resalts anybody??? just want to see my name in front hahaha


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

You got it! http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

thank you


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hello to all the guys that race slot cars at Summit. Starting Sept 9th check in will be at 6pm and racing will start as close to 6:30 as possible. With this we can all get home a little earlier. If you are coming in late call ahead if possible or we will work you in as the night progresses. 
To all the guys racing Camaro's there is a new trick to make them handle better,see me for details. Moose


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey speedracers. More results are now posted. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*got a pile of 1/32 stuff for sale in swap forum*

Cars-track- Accessories- Will Sell All Or Seperate-take A Peak


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Results from tuesday night september 2 are up now. Thanks for all the laughs and great time of racing everybody. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Missed ya Wally... David we need to step up our vintage GT II cars,I beat my record tonight by two tenths and still finished a lap and a half behind Gary's 129.1. WOW!!! Moose.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Moose, see ya next week. Was Gary driving his Slot-it Porshe GTP car monday when he did that?


----------



## carp (Mar 1, 2004)

moose you going to race at dave's this season steve


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi Steve long time no hear from, Ron and I were just talking about that. We will be back again but on a limited basis with gas prices as high as they are. When is the first race? Got some new bodies I want to cast. I looks like my HO track will be going to Summit next week. Maybe I can peak some interest in the little cars there. Ron and I have been running 32nd cars two nights a week and 24th cars on Wed nights. I don't know if I could run one of the tiny little cars again. M00SE


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Wally,yes he was!! He has this thing about 129 laps doesn't he? M00SE.


----------



## carp (Mar 1, 2004)

moose track opens on oct 3 but raceing don't start till oct20 but I'll get a hold of dave before then if I can and let you know. I can't wait to see your new body's talk to you latter steve


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

The track at Summit has the aprons done now to run the track backwards.
I will be installing the reversing switches this weekend.
The HO roadcourse is ready to load onto the truck to go there tonight.
Next week the track runs backwards so all the records for clockwise will be recorded and everyone can go for new ones in each class... Moose


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Three lanes a rewired and the last one will be done Sat morning.

The track backwards is a challenge, about a half second slower per lap . Brakes might become very important. 

If any one wants to come and help me finish,your help would be greatly appreciated. Moose


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Shane Mills was in the raceway friday night and bought the Jim Hall Corvette Grand Sport to race on mondays. He says he is really looking forward to slotcar racing this season and will be there this monday.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

You guys should all thank Gary for helping me with the track Sat morning and into the afternoon. We got the rail bridged from the old starting line to up the first hill in all four lanes. You can realy feel the differance in the amount of HP you get coming down the straight. Now we only have the rest of the track to do, man is it time intensive.. The lanes are all rewired and the timer is working
great. Do not forget your Moose Juice since we are running with the RC practicing at the same time and the dust has been bad lately. The groove we had broke in going the other way will not be the same groove we will be running from now on. so traction is a little hard to come by. We will switch back to clockwise after the first of the year. Looking forward to seeing you all show up to race,Moose.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi all
We have had a slow turnout at both the Monday and Thursday night races, hopefully you will all get back to racing. We had 6 racers last night and we ran 2 classes, prototype and open wheel. Josh ran my GT Porsche and won with 121 laps. The open wheel race had 4 cars that all finished within 3 laps of each other,the first three were a lap apart. Way to go Terry running 128 LAPS!!!!!
See ya at the races, M00SE


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

track must not be much different going this way like we thought.

I think it wont be long tell we go past the 129 mark that was set for the other way.

had much fun so get your self to the track or you will be left behind


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow! Had a great time monday. 60s Sportscar was pretty much Cobras race but I know David and Shane and they'll run stronger next time with their Corvette Grand Sports. David's Chevron BMW ruled the 70s rear motor GT race as Moose won the classic nascar race with his Roadrunner for his second victory of the night. Also it was great to see Scott Bethke back. He mentioned that Pete is doing well and should be back soon. Results will be posted soon. Thanks.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Flash!!
Hot off the test track!!
You can true the new silicones on sandpaper if you use Windex as a lube.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Palmeter. When are ya going to bring that Corvette GS to the summit to play again. My Cobra's gettin hungry and vettes are its favorite meal.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make thursday. Whatever Mullins was racin must have been pretty fast. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Interesting night tonight. 3 racers no marshals and if you went off you had to go hit the space bar. It was amazing how well everybody was able to stay on the track. Scott and Pete ran a handicap race with me running a SCX Audi with old style tires while they were running Lola's with the new Indy grips. I made a race out of it and finished a half lap behind the winner Scott.Then they let me run one of the Lola's, man those a great running cars. I kinda put the hurt on them in that one, but Scott finished in the top three. Even though we did not have enough people to race we still had a ball and my sides are sore from all the laughing. 

I would like to scedule races with classes picked ahead of time but it makes it real hard if I do not know how many people might be showing up. 

I know there are some guys out there that have other commitments and I understand. We will still be racing two nights a week so if you can show up and we will race something. M00SE


----------



## T-Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey Moose! I know exactly what you are talking about. Dave and I had lots of fun having our little "NO CRASH" races. We would do a 60 lap race (10 laps in each lane) if you crashed in your lane, we wouldn't hit the space bar. The other guy could continue as slow as he wanted until he got his 10 laps in. While the person who crashed had to sit and watch. One time I crashed in the last lane, and to be funny, Dave sat down and ate his dinner before finishing his 10 laps!! Do you know what it's like to lose to someone who not only is turning 15 second laps,( a normal lap is 8 secs.) but stopped to eat a sandwich too! You can't help but laugh. We almost had to have a "No Crash" race last sat. as all but two people from the "B" group left when they didn't make the feature, and we were left with no marshalls. It does make it more interesting!! See you sat. Terry


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

We now have a new address for the Summit R/C Raceway website...

http://summitrcraceway.com

If you have bookmarked our old address at
http://fwsarc.8m.com or
http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html
update your bookmarks to the new address.

Look for more changes in the future.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html Check out the latest.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi all

You may be wondering what happened to the old Moose. I am now in the second week of a BAD case of mono. I can't return to work till at least Wed of next week. The insurance policy Verizon has states that you cannot leave the town you live in while you are on sick leave. So it may be a while before you guys see me again. Good part is. I have lost 15 lbs bad part is I can't stay out of bed. The Dr says it will take months before I feel completely back to normal.
have fun raci with out me,M00SE.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the problems, Ken.  

We missed you Monday (although Kermit II was excited to have one less tough competitor to worry about):  










Hope to see you soon! :wave: 

David
My Slot Site


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

It's definately not going to be the same without the moose.  I guess it's going to be up to rest of us to keep the racin goin without ya. Keep us posted on the latest with ya. I'll make sure Scott keeps puttin the results up so you'll know how everybodies doin. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Good news guys, my doctor released me to go back to work on Wednesday. Depending on how whooped I feel by the end of the woroday I might be back late next week. Moose


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Great news Moose. Check out the results from monday. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html David dominated the sportscar classes with his L88 vette and Chevron BMW and Pete took the open wheel win with his Dallara. I got David formating new rules for the raceway and hope we can have them soon. See ya soon.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow. Great racing monday. Congradulations to Scott, Pete, and Ron on their hard fought victories. I myself ran the Trans-Am race and thought I had 2nd place for sure but I couldn't hold off the hard chargin Shane Mills at the end and just barely got third over Walt. $50.00 dollor gift certificate was won by Shane. Keep checkin here for results.http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget we are going to have another $50.00 certificate drawing thursday. Also there will be some discussion on future racing. More results are posted now.http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Scott will be away for a few days during christmas so results will not be posted.Gary Trump took two wins tonight (12/24) with his Corvette CR5 and Lola MG, while Shane Mills won his first race ever at Summit with his Ford in the Nascar race. Also Shane ran the new Scalextric Viper and it looks like this car can be competitive in its class. Andy won the $50 certificate. Also the new rules were discussed and Gary announced a sportscar enduro for 1/13/05.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

moose santa was great to me thanks for the very nice vf1 car trace brought it home and I cant stop looking at it. I will have the loner body back to u on thrusday I wont be there but I will have trace bring it back can't wait to run it but like trace sayed not on 18volts I will try it on 12volts or less only maybe I can come this monday to try it.
hope you are feeling better and that the boys aren't driving you crazy. tryed to make it down last thursday but couldn't find anybody to run bigdaddy's for me so I had to work hopfuly I will get soone hired soon can't keep working everyday if you know what I mean will must get ready to open the doors so I will see u soon 

TerryF


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Check out the latest coming from scalextric and carrera (includes new nascar monte carlos). :thumbsup: http://slotcarworld.com/


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

moose new car is great ran it sunday at the track in ftwayne it ran very well 
thanks for anoughter great slot car maybe I will be able to come down next thrusday and run with you guys


----------



## rodandchelle (Jan 5, 2005)

can anyone tell us if there is a gas powered rc car club or track in Northwest Indiana? We are looking in the Lake or Porter county areas perferably? Thank in advance for any help!!

Rod and Chelle


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

yes there is it is in laport IN it is called finish line pets and hobbies they have a web site by the same name. they race on sundays alot of people refere to it as the fish store

hope this helps


----------



## rodandchelle (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you for your help! We will have to go check it out! 

Happy Racing 
Michelle


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Congradulations to Jim Wallen, Andy Carwright, and Ken Wehnert for winning the big Sportscar enduro. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/ For more results check http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html Don't forget about the vintage sportscar enduro monday january 31. Thanks for the great turnout.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow! Lots of close intense racing action at the track tonight. First race had Pete and Scott (Ferrari & Ford) battling it out till the end with Scott winning by .2 laps. Then the next two races it was Ron and I going for the win with Ron winning the Vintage Nascar race with his Talledaga Ford and me winning GT1 with my Ferrari Daytona. We were with in a half a lap of each other for both of those races also. Thanks everybody for coming out last night.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey WallyWe hardly even noticed that you were not there last night. You missed a close race between Ron and I with us finishing on the same lap the same section and the same corner. The win was determined by one car length.
We also had an 1/24th IROC F1 race won by David but Scott was close and had the most laps in 4 minutes with 33 on 9.5 volts.
David could you please bring some 5/40 nuts if you can spare some???
Scott I could not get to sleep till 2:30 after eating that peppermint death. 
See ya all on Monday,Ken.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

mmmoose1 said:


> David could you please bring some 5/40 nuts if you can spare some???


You got 'em.

Good racin',
David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Looks like you guys had a great time. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html Don't forget about the big enduro monday. Kary will be there again with the goodies.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*New Rules*

Dale,

When will the new rules be posted? Did Scott get them okay? I sent them when we last discussed posting them.

See you Monday,
David


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

David,
I got them tonight. I'll get them posted ASAP. I was looking on the wrong email account.

Scott


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Here are the team line-ups so for the sportscar enduro monday night. Team 1 Ken Wehnert & Pete Spangler - Team 2 Ron Mullins & Josh Monroe - Team 3 Walt Royer & Shane Mills - Team 4 David Palmeter & Scott Bethke. Kary Monroe serving. Also late breaking news. There in now a new member of the Joe Anderson family. At 7 lbs 10 oz and his name is Charlie. A new racer for the future? See ya monday. :wave:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> There in now a new member of the Joe Anderson family. At 7 lbs 10 oz and his name is Charlie. A new racer for the future? See ya monday. :wave:


Congratulations to Joe and Charlene! We'll be looking for Charlie at the track in a couple of years!










David


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Dale, Scott,

I think the latest results posted should be Jan 24 (there are two dated Jan 17). Thanks.

Your friendly editor,
David


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Dale,

Great racing Monday night, even if we did get "rePETEedly MOOSEd".

Sorry to keep harping, but why are the rules still "Proposed Rules"? I thought these were the real thing.

Your friendly editor,
David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

davidwp said:


> Dale,
> 
> Great racing Monday night, even if we did get "rePETEedly MOOSEd".
> 
> ...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

David. Give me a break with the corvette pictures!  You got one of a mustang?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Vintage enduro results are posted. Congradulations Moose and Pete. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

David and Wally the only things I can see in the "PROPOSED RULES" is a clarification on replacement motors and replacemnet wheels and tires.

Motors should be a direct replacement Fly or Scalectric motor with brand swapping allowed. Replacement motors for Ninco and SCX can be the hotter winds like in the SCX kit. NO V12's in any fly or Scaley car.

Tires should be the correct part number for the car if they are available. No finding larger tires that fit the rims. 

Nobody but Ron, Kris and I showed up tonite. Ken


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> David. Give me a break with the Corvette pictures! You got one of a Mustang?


Yes:










David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Uh-h-h-h. Thanks david.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

mmmoose1 said:


> Motors should be a direct replacement Fly or Scalectric motor with brand swapping allowed. Replacement motors for Ninco and SCX can be the hotter winds like in the SCX kit. NO V12's in any fly or Scaley car.
> 
> Tires should be the correct part number for the car if they are available. No finding larger tires that fit the rims.
> Ken


I am lost. 

*"Motors should be a direct replacement Fly or Scalectric motor with brand swapping allowed."*  
Can you give me several specific examples of legal swaps - including Monogram, Slot.it, Carrera and other car and motor brands?

*"Replacement motors for Ninco and SCX can be the hotter winds like in the SCX kit."*
What is the "SCX kit"? What other motors are "like in the SCX kit"?

*"NO V12's in any Fly or Scaley car."*
But Slot.it V12 motors are legal in Monogram, Slot.it, Carrera and other car brands? Professor Motor "Hot Rod" motors are legal in any brand car?

I need some help,
David  








(It is just a little Corvette, Dale.)


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey David. Have you seen the Monte Carlos that Scalextric's coming out with! http://slotcarworld.com/ Click on latest news when you get to the site.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Monday's results are up on the website. Big night for Ken ( I get no respect ) Wehnert and David Palmeter. Moose Won the GT2 race with his Porsche 908 and just barely beat out David's Charger to take the Vintage Nascar victory with his Roadrunner. David took the victory in the 60's sportscar race by wheeling his Corvette Grand Sport to a convincing win. Looking forward to seeing everybody thursday for the Daytone 500 race. :thumbsup: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## moeho (Feb 10, 2005)

Looking For H.o. Racers New Track Coming To Fremont 

For Those About To Race

Nascar Drops Flag Next Week So Does Moe-raceway


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Mondays results are up. Congradulations to Walt Royer. Vintage Nascar race was unbelievable! WOW! Can't wait for our Daytona 500 race monday! http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Mondays results are up. Congratulations to Walt Royer. Vintage Nascar race was unbelievable! WOW!


And how about the first four cars less than a lap apart! Great racing!

David


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok now thats a cool car


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

okracer said:


> ok now thats a cool car


 Mr. okracer. What are you racin out there in Okie land. We're racin mostly 32nd and a little 24th on a 4 lane carrera track with autotrack computor scoring system. Good to hear from ya.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget next monday we start our point series for vintage nascar with the Daytona 500 and also we start the 60's sportscar series. Both will be a 4 week series with the best three out of four finishes counting toward the final results. As of right now Moose's Cobra and David's Corvette Grand Sport look like the ones to beat in 60's sportscar. Vintage Nascar. Who knows?


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Dale, 

Do you have any of the sticky back copper tape that you used on the tire sanding jigs? I would like to buy a couple of feet.

Thanks,
David


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

All those guys that bought the Slot-it 956's and 962"s there is a new bad boy in town!! I purchased a Monogram March and it has the stuff to stay with and pass the Porsches at the end of the race. Can't wait to unleash it at Walt's. It has enough traction to wheelstand out of the corners at the end of the races,WAHOO!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mmmoose1 said:


> All those guys that bought the Slot-it 956's and 962"s there is a new bad boy in town!! I purchased a Monogram March and it has the stuff to stay with and pass the Porsches at the end of the race. Can't wait to unleash it at Walt's. It has enough traction to wheelstand out of the corners at the end of the races,WAHOO!!


 Isn't that the car that finished last place monday night?


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Wally

You runnin your own cars on Monday? It has a ton of potential,and I guess that next Monday it will woop on your little Ferrari or I could just run my P 908 and 
ga run tee a woopin. Moose


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Give me a break and leave that Porsche at home. That March was the only car I could beat in that race monday so don't do too much work on it.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

We almost had it spelled right, Dale:










David









Phil Hill winning at the Nurburing


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Starting in april we will be running monday night vintage car racing only. There will be no thursday modern slotcar racing until this fall. Thanks.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Dale,

Scott and I have other car club meetings tonight and will not be there.

David


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Wow!!*



















Anybody wanna go to Atlanta?

David


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

WOW!! That makes Walt's track look tiny and he has 30 foot straights.
I will pitch in for gas when you go. See you Monday? Moose


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The Ultimate! Wouldn't Pete like to get his rocket toyota car on that track. Another good reason to do Road Atlanta this year!


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

wow. I'd hate to know what the bill was on all that track! Insane. I'd love to pull a few laps on something like that!


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the thread on the Atlanta track:

Slot Car Illustrated 

Here is the Atlanta area mall in which it is located:

Discover Mills 

Here are more details:

They just opened up last Friday. The number to the Slot Car store is 678-847-0110. Mall hours are Monday-Saturday 10:00am-9:00pm and on Sundays 12:00pm-6:00pm. If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us.
Thanks.
Jo Ann N. Ward 
Discover Mills 
5900 Sugarloaf Parkway 
Lawrenceville, GA 30043 
678-847-5000 
www.discovermills.com 

David

And here is the view everyone had of the Corvette L88 tonight:


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

This group seems to be drawing a good crowd:










David


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

is that not cool or what


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Results up*

Scott, Dale,

Thanks for posting the March 28 and Apr 4 results.

David










Above - Slottin' in the '60's. More here: My '60's track


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Wally I know your watchin so, a new guy showed up tonight. Had a nice chat with him, seems he goes back and forth to Germany for his work. He is a big 32nd fan and gets stuff direct from Europe. Then the realy bad news is he is being transfered to Atlanta, so I showed him the photo of the track there. He said he will stop in on the monday after next to check out the races. Have a good vacation. M00SE


----------



## dtmcnamara (Apr 18, 2005)

just to let you know I was talking to the owner of JD Model Racewyas with the 365ft track here in GA and he said just for the track alone was over $25,000 then its going to be another $8,000-10,000 for the lights hes going to put up all around the track. Should be pretty nice when he gets done. If you guys have any questions about the track email me I go up there at least one if not twice a week now.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*What happened to the car names?*

Dale, Scott,

Thanks for posting the results from the Apr 18 and 25th slot car results but the car names (which type each person drove) are missing!  

I thought we had recorded them, aren't they available someplace?

Thanks,
David

Here is one that I drove:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi David. The car I was racing April 25 was a rare 50's Koe Bra. These cars were also powered by Ford and defeated the Corvettes quite often. They are frequently confused with the Cobra Daytona Coupes that was raced in the 60's because of the similarities in design. Most people have forgotten about them because so few were produced and raced. For more information on these cars or other subjects please contact Cliff Clavin at Cheers, Boston or call BR549 and ask for Jr. Samples. Thank you. The next results should have the car types on them.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Results are now posted (car names and all) for monday, may 2. Congradulations to Ken Wehnert and Walt Royer. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey thay was Walt's first win since Valentines day!!!! Good Job WaltRemember tommorow is front motor Monday, 70s and 90s and what ever else sounds like fun.. Moose


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Next Monday modern Nascar. Skinny tire sportscars. IROC Mini Cooper race????


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

Webmaster Scott,

I can't get to the Summit Raceway site through "summitrcraceway.com" any more. Has it been dropped?

David


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Try it again David, mondays results are posted. Congradulations on your win,that L88 of yours is just about unbeatable but I think your C5R has lost its MOJO! :drunk: Also a great win for Mully and his Viper. See everybody next monday.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Results from the 16th are now posted. Sorry for the delay. I got the results on tuesday, formatted them for the webpage, and then forgot to actually put them on the page. I realized it Saturday when I posted the R/C results for offroad. Sorry, the results I picked up didn't have the cars listed for each driver this week.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Do to the holiday next monday we will be racing slotcars next thursday june 2.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey moderator or administrator can you send this to the section for racing????

All the rest of you, Ron through down the gauntlet last night and pulled off a win with 131.5 laps with a $19.99 IRL car. It is no track record since we ran without marshals. Come on down on Mondays or let Wally and I know if there is a better day to race on other than WED. Drivers WANTED


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Quote - Hey moderator or administrator can you send this to the section for racing???? ------* I noticed they have a 1/32 scale forum now. Maybe we should move to that one?


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Racing Tonight?*

Are we going to race (Monday) tonight?
I am back from vacation. After driving just under 5000 miles through 12 States, now I am ready drive even more. 
Well, 1/32 driving.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

am I going to have to come back and bring the F1 renault for some record runs or what by the way witch way are you running the track now

terry


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

tafog said:


> am I going to have to come back and bring the F1 renault for some record runs or what by the way witch way are you running the track now
> 
> terry


 We had 2 racers with over 130 laps in open wheel monday. We're running clockwise.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

We have had a request for DTM cars on Monday so bring em along. M00SE


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Class Requests?*

Are there any requests for Monday the 27th? Since we won't be racing on Thursday, both modern and vintage classes may be run. Last week we had a DTM race, a vintage NASCAR class + a third class ( GT3 ? Prototype? LMP ?). If you want to race anything specific, please post it here so others will be able to bring the same.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Monday we will be picking the four new classes we're going to race in july.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Wally, with the low turnout during the summer how about running what the guys that show up have in there boxes? WE ran 90s GT1 and 90s prototype tonight and had fun with the 5 people that showed up. Sorry you could not make it, you sounded kinda rough. We had fun with the front motors and everyone ran pretty close together, then that dirty, filthy, cheatin Ken guy ran away from the field with his new MG Lola to a new unofficial lap total of 133.2. Ken the king of the coast would gain at least a tenth on every track call. If that Eric guy gets his Porsche running a little better over the humps he could have a contender. Catch you next Thursday for the race, M00SE

l


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mmmoose1 said:


> Wally, with the low turnout during the summer how about running what the guys that show up have in there boxes? M00SE
> 
> l


 Sounds good!:thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mmmoose1 said:


> We had fun with the front motors and everyone ran pretty close together, then that dirty, filthy, cheatin Ken guy ran away from the field with his new MG Lola to a new unofficial lap total of 133.2. Ken the king of the coast would gain at least a tenth on every track call.
> l


 Sounds like the Dude with the antlers had quite the night. Hopefully we'll have that printer working next thursday.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

The Thursday night race was a success with 8 people racing. No lap records because the Ken guy could not get the coast on track calls. But it was close racing for the top spots. 70s rear motor has a new threat with Ron's Chevron that made up a 3 lap pit stop for braid adjustment to finish two sections behind the winner. See you all next Monday, Moose


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

I hate to say this but I will not be able to race on Monday. My arm is no better than what it was when I went to the doctor on Tuesday. This is the longest lasting charlie horse I have ever had. At least my Dr gave me pain pills. Moose


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

I couldn't make it to Monday night racing either. I had to go to school orientation
for my daughter. I'll be back next week, though.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*Lane Color Identification*

Dale, Ken,

Looks like some serious racing going on lately. Not sure I could keep up with that crowd!  

Question - what did you use for the lane identification colors? What is it and how was it applied?

Thanks,
David










(A Ford - just for you , Dale.)


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

davidwp said:


> Dale, Ken,
> 
> Looks like some serious racing going on lately. Not sure I could keep up with that crowd!
> 
> ...


 Wow! Thanks David. Hopefully we can get you to come over from the dark side and be a Ford man someday.  I used paint markers for the lane colors which you are welcome to borrow. Are you doing the Le Mans race at Road Atlanta this year? I've got someone to run the raceway that weekend so I can go. Gary and I plan on stoping at that big slotcar track while we're there.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Which night would work best for YOU ?*

As school starts and Fall is soon aproaching, I would like to know:
which evening works best for YOU for racing at Summit Raceway?
Or, if there is a day that does not work out, post that, too.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Lucky said:


> As school starts and Fall is soon aproaching, I would like to know:
> which evening works best for YOU for racing at Summit Raceway?
> Or, if there is a day that does not work out, post that, too.


I can race Mon,Tues or Thursday nights.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mmmoose1 said:


> I can race Mon,Tues or Thursday nights.


 Raceway is available everyday but wednesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> Are you doing the Le Mans race at Road Atlanta this year? I've got someone to run the raceway that weekend so I can go. Gary and I plan on stoping at that big slotcar track while we're there.


Yes, Judy and I are going early and tour the Smokies. I would like to make it to the big Atlanta track also, hope we team up for the visit.

David
Me - Fords? Not likely....


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Road trip? Kris and I went to Richmond today to check out the tracks there on the way home from seeing the X. They have one heck of a roadcourse for 1/24th cars. I ran about 6 tenths off the race speed with on of my scratchbuilt chassis. It is a lot faster than the track that was in Fort Wayne. the owner said he could set us up for a race as long as we had a minimum of 6 guys go down.
Moose


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey all
Slow night at the track tonight....So they had me price the used cars that Shane had. Come one come all prices slashed profits forgotten. Most cars $25 or less one car $40.00 but it is the Lola T70 Sunoco. See ya at the track. Ken


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*LATE BREAKING NEWS: *Thiis morning sept. 29 in Atlanta at the worlds largest 1/32 slotcar track (385 ft.) Summit Raceways David Palmeter set a new track record for front motor cars with his Corvette C5R with a 20.60 lap time, beating the old record of 20.72. Congradulations David.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Way to go David!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey guys! Check it out, mondays results are posted. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults.html The dude with the antlers won Prototype and GT1 races while Rocket Ronny won the Nascar verses DTM race. Having a great time here. The weather is great and this looks like one of the most competitive fields I've ever seen for a Lemans race. :wave:


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> LATE BREAKING NEWS: Thiis morning sept. 29 in Atlanta at the worlds largest 1/32 slotcar track (385 ft.) Summit Raceways David Palmeter set a new track record for front motor cars with his Corvette C5R with a 20.60 lap time, beating the old record of 20.72. Congradulations David.





mmmoose1 said:


> Way to go David!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks a bunch, guys. It was a real thrill! I have done a web page with all the details. It is modestly titled:
"Setting a World Record" 

One pic from the site:










Congratulations to Gary also:

Driver Car Motor Time (sec) 
1 David Palmeter Corvette C5-R 37K 20.60 
2 Cory Allen Panoz Esperante GTR1 35K rpm 20.72 
3 Kevin Daily Ford Capri RS Turbo 35K rpm 21.01 
3 Luis Garcia Dodge Viper GTR 46K rpm Falcon III 21.01 
5 Gary Trump Corvette C5-R 37K 21.02 
6 Max Coleman Viper Competition Coupe 35K rpm 21.28 
7 Greg Smith BMW M3 48K rpm Falcon IV 21.31 
8 Joe Riccio Dodge Viper GTS-R 28K rpm 22.80

David


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey all I had a great time at Gary's on Sat and we got the new power supply hooked up and new wiring ran at Walt's. His track is realy fast with a real power source!!! Ken
Oh yea for all you that know Tom;he was beaten by Kris on his home track Thursday............by at least a lap....


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Question?*

Hello Moose and crew, you too Ron LOL Hey do you ever run on the week-ends? Working the graveyard shift weekdays are out. Tim


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

We race monthly at home tracks on Sat mornings. The next race is in Ossian In on the 4th of Nov. It is a real long 2 lane track with 30 foot straights. We run silicones and no magnets if you want to come down. Email me your phone number and we can work out the details. Ken


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

*It was fun while it lasted...*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: J.D. Figoli 
To: David 
Sent: Tuesday, October 18, 2005 1:53 PM 
Subject: Re: JD Model Raceways 

Hello David, 
Yes, just a couple of days ago, Mr. Steven Goodspeed ran a 19.40 sec. lap with a Fly Marcos LM; your time is now 2nd fastest ever.

Thanks for your great posting at the forum!

As far as our track length, we relocated twice within the Mall and each time we made the track longer, so the layout that you actually raced on is 396 ft. or 120.60 meters.

Find detailed specs and more pics at www.jdmodelraceways.com

Best regards,
JD


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The new 1/24 corvette from Carrera.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Check out this article. http://slotcarplace.com/reviews/carrera124new/carrera124new.htm


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> The new 1/24 corvette from Carrera.


Kinda makes me want to get into hard body 1:24 racing...kinda.

David


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Free Papa Johns pizza for everyone that shows to help film the commercial weds. Thanks, wallyworld.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Comercial filming went great. Channel 55 should start running it next week. Thanks to everyone that showed up to help out.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hey Wally and the gang the HO 4X12 oval is nearly complete and ready to transport to the shop.... Ken


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

THANKS MOOSE!:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi Guys
Summit will be having a NYE racin bash on Sat morning the 31st. Doors open at 9 AM and racin starts at 9:30... Hobby shop opens at 10..
Classes will be in order 60s sportscars... 70s rear motor for all the guys with the new 512bbs and 90s GT1 front motor cars and if we have time 70s group 5 cars like Capri's, Toyota's, BMW's, Greenwood Corvette,s front and back motors combined... Happy Holidays from all of us to you...


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

To all you 1/32 racers that race at Summit be warned the track changes direction after the NYE race.. For the next three months the track runs anticlockwise..... Hills are not as bad that way..
We will be working on the HO Oval this weekend and hope to get it running by next week... Ken


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Moose! You've been working your antlers off getting this HO track up and running. Thanks, thanks, and more thanks.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

ha all this is terry are you running any F1 or lms cars I have been playing with my stuff and been thinking of coming down to run what do you run now


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

This Mondays classes are open wheel, 90's front motor, and the last class will be DTM. With the large turn out we are getting we will be running 3 minute heats to be able to get everyone through. Thanks to all who have been showing up, racing with 5 marshalls is a joy not having to use the track button.. Ken


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Mondays results are posted. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults3.html Lots of close racing and paint swapping. Shane's big bad Superbird, Rocket Ron's Ford Capri RS, and the Moose's Ford Taurus were winners. Congradulations.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Mondays results are up. Great turnouts for 1/32 and HO racing.http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/slotresults3.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

We will be having a meeting on Monday to discuss rules update....
Be there or miss out on your chance to speak..


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Mondays results are posted. Walt Royer taking the wins in GT1 and GT2 races while Eric Levy was able to hold off Mike Akers to win the other GT2 race.


----------



## davidwp (Jan 30, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> *LATE BREAKING NEWS: *Thiis morning sept. 29 in Atlanta at the worlds largest 1/32 slotcar track (385 ft.) Summit Raceways David Palmeter set a new track record for front motor cars with his Corvette C5R with a 20.60 lap time, beating the old record of 20.72. Congradulations David.:thumbsup:


Dale,

I just got an email from JD Figoli today announcing his new web site which shows pictures of the track, now expanded to 457 ft!!










The entire section at the far end is new.

Are you going to Petit this year? We will have to juice up some cars and show those ******** how to run - we will have to lay it on heavy, though, the new overall record is 18.43 seconds set by an anglewinder NSX.

David
"The Yankee Invader"


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Gary and I will be at Petit. I'll have my Saleen ready this time for that vette!


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

No race tonight, moved to Tuesday night... IRL, Slotit, Modern Nascar.
Have a great holiday and please remember what it is for... Thank a Vet.....


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Check out this slot track in Atlanta David. http://hotslotsraceway.com/main.html


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Next Mondays races are DTM and LMP, the week after is 60s sports cars and vintage Nascar... 
Ron and I both got the new Scalextic QuattroX cars, Ron ran his out of the box minus magnet and added silicones to a 96.1 lap score. He ran a 24 on Red!! These are very nise additoins to the GT Field....


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

IRL - 70's GT1 on Monday, be ready for the frankenstien Porsche . This will be the last race till the 10th so get your fix now.... Ron will still be vacationing,we will sure miss him again... Wally your Pinkcar Ferrari has been moosetified, it should run very well and be competitive depending on how the motor runs. The spare Daytona Cobra had gone into the shop and has come out a prospective racer,it now sits a quarter of an inch lower than stock. A set of Scalectrix Ford GT tire replace the mighty tall stock tires and the body has also been lowered. Mike will be getting it since he has had such bad luck with getting a sixties car to run. C ya all at the track on Monday, M00SE


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Here is a thought... Since some classes have such a wide range of lap times, should we put a breakout time in? Some of us have really worked on our cars and they have a serious advantage in cornering speed and low lap times. I ran several differant cars of mine in each class today and checked best times. There was a full second spread in just the 60's classes, more than a second and a half in 50's class. I have a GTI GB Track Porsche that ran a 7.1 second lap in the white lane .001 seconds a lap slower than my IRL car and nearly as fast as my Lola which ran a 7.05. It is a legal car according to the rules we have in place now.. What do you guys think???? Should we run qualifiers and run the cars of the same lap times? I do not want to scare off new racers who might not know how to setup cars like some of the faster guys can.... Wally; your thoughts? M00SE


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mmmoose1 said:


> Here is a thought... Since some classes have such a wide range of lap times, should we put a breakout time in? Some of us have really worked on our cars and they have a serious advantage in cornering speed and low lap times. I ran several differant cars of mine in each class today and checked best times. There was a full second spread in just the 60's classes, more than a second and a half in 50's class. I have a GTI GB Track Porsche that ran a 7.1 second lap in the white lane .001 seconds a lap slower than my IRL car and nearly as fast as my Lola which ran a 7.05. It is a legal car according to the rules we have in place now.. What do you guys think???? Should we run qualifiers and run the cars of the same lap times? I do not want to scare off new racers who might not know how to setup cars like some of the faster guys can.... Wally; your thoughts? M00SE


 Hi Moose. I think we should run an A & B (two seperate races) per class when there are 8 or more racers so others have a better shot at winning that night also. I say on cars that perform to fast or too slow they should be moved to a class where they fit in better. I know we agree this should be about good competition and trying to do things for everyone to have a good time. You are doing a great job with the racing and I'm OK with the way it is but I think your wanting to improve things is really good too. Thanks for asking, Dale.


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Starting the first race in September we will be running reverse rotation of the track just to make life a little more interesting... Ken


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't get your antlers all twisted up moose but I just heard Custom Made Hobbies are having a close out sale on slotcars!! 25-30% off.


----------

